# Hello I am new



## karencrues (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi 

I am new to this site and feeling down at the minute.

I had 2 cycles of IVF in 2008 good progress through out good quality eggs and 2 fertilised each time and where transferred back but sadly did not get past the 2ww. Decided to have a break as needed to save money to have another cycle.

So decided to make an apointment to have 1 more try as I am going to be 40 in May this year.

Had my FSH level results and they are 11.5 met with my consultant and she was not very pleasant she said with my FSH level at 11.5 she said it might not be worth my while spending the money and putting myself through the treatment as my egg reserve was low. I dont know what to do should I take her advise or continue with treatment.

Any advice would be great.


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Karen and welcome to FF.  I'm sorry to hear about all you've been through and your most recent news is just another kick in the teeth.  I really don't know much about FSH levels, but might it be worth getting a second opinion from another consultant or even clinic?  What clinic are you with?

I hope that things work out for you XX  I'm sure some of the other girls will be able to advice you


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Karen

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  You will get loads of support from the girls on here.

Sorry I have no advice other than like Tessykins says might be good to get second opinion.  Also there are good threads on the main section about low AMH levels and for 40+ ladies.  The girls on there will have loads of advice and experience.

Good luck
Boo
xxx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Karen ,just wanted to say def get a second opinion ,possibly with a clinic across the water that are more willing/able to help ladies with low egg reserve ,personally I would recommend Lister in London ,can I ask was your consultant Dr Mc Manus in the rfc  She told me after my first attempt to give up ,that it possibly wouldnt work due to my fsh etc ....well all I can say is thank god I didnt listen to a word that came out of her mouth because if I did my 16 month old wouldnt be sleeping upstairs right now    .My last fsh test was over 18    
Good luck 
E x


----------



## karencrues (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for comments and for the last reply yes it was Dr McManus. I seen her private but she works out of the RVH.

She has done another test so will wait to see what this result is. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome Karen
Did you try origin??
Jillyhen


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

OMG Karen ,that woman just makes my blood boil ,she has told a couple of us girls on here that i know of not to try again and at least 2 of us have been successful ,remember if you have low egg reserve ,it only takes on embie to stick


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Karen,

My friend had an IVF cycle with a zero egg collection. This was an NHS try a few months before her 40th birthday. She also had high FSH levels. Four months later she was pregnant naturally so it really was a story with a happy ending when she really had given up all hope. She is my inspiration. I hope it works out for you too.

Cat x


----------

